# Cross breeding Angora and mini Rex?



## Lone Oak Rabbits

Hello, I have someone interested in buying one of my Angora does, but she wants to breed her to a Mini Rex buck, is it safe? Or should I advise her to get a more similar breed to a Rex?


----------



## alsea1

I don't see why it would not be safe. The buck is the smaller of the two so should not pose a problem. 
Sounds like it could be an interesting cross.


----------



## Bunnylady

Frankly, I don't see the point - is she intending to eat the results? The gene for Angora and the gene for Rex happen in two different places, and both are recessive traits, so what she will wind up with is normal-coated mixed breeds.

This is why: 

A Rex rabbit has two copies of the gene for the Rex coat, and two copies of the gene for the non-angora coat (LLrr)

An Angora rabbit has two copies of the gene for the angora coat, and two copies of the gene for the non-Rex coat (llRR)

Breed them together LLrr X llRR  = 100% LlRr, normal coats.

If she were to breed two of those mixes together, or breed one back to a Rex or an Angora, she would probably get some babies with something other than normal coats, but they might not be good representatives of the coat type. There are other characteristics besides length that go into making a good Rex or Angora coat, and the genes for those can get lost when you go mixing  breeds higgledy-piggledy like that.

I'd be a little concerned for the rabbit- would she really be up for caring for a longhair appropriately?


----------



## alsea1

Bunnylady brought up some good points.
There likely won't be a market for the offspring. 
I have a herd of meat mutts myself so this would not find it a bad mix.


----------



## Lone Oak Rabbits

Thank you so much @alsea1 and @Bunnylady she wanted to sell them as pets, but once she finds out that they won't be fluffy, she'll probably look for something else, also I was a bit concerned that she wouldn't have time to take care of her properly.


----------

